# Solved: mrtstub.exe on external hard drive.



## reddwarf1387 (Mar 28, 2008)

I hooked up my external hard drive to make a back-up today and noticed a folder on it that couldn't be deleted. "4044f7e9dc7e0cad0b" and in this folder was an executable file called mrtstub.exe I did some searching and found out that it could be a Microsoft file or malware. I thought i should post here first because it could be nothing. What concerns me is that it does not have a digital signature tab and I do not have permission to delete it, also the fact that it's on my external drive. What would it be doing there and why?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried Unlocker?


----------



## reddwarf1387 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I installed the software but it does not appear to be working. any suggestions?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a Microsoft update. I can't tell you why it's on your external hard drive because I've seen the same thing with my system, and no one seems to know why Windows directs updates to install from a drive/partition other than C:. You should be able to delete it after restarting your computer.


----------



## reddwarf1387 (Mar 28, 2008)

Once i took owner of the file it was easy to delete, Thanks for the help!


----------

